# Divers Needed This Saturday (11/13)



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Need two divers for this Saturday (11/13). Going out Destin Pass. Leaving from Liza Jackson Park in Fort Walton Beach around 6:30 a.m. Three tank trip, spearfishing. Split expenses. Call 255-7789.

Directions: http://maps.google.com/maps/place?r...k&hnear=Goulding,+FL&cid=11817047713101268689

*Spots filled.*


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Need two divers for this Saturday (11/13). Going out Destin Pass. Leaving from Liza Jackson Park in Fort Walton Beach around 6:30 a.m. Three tank trip, spearfishing. Split expenses. Call 255-7789.
> 
> Directions: http://maps.google.com/maps/place?r...k&hnear=Goulding,+FL&cid=11817047713101268689


 Holy Crap that's early!.....I thought only fisherman and hunters got up that early! Where you going? I might get up at 4am if I got to see something we don't have over here in Pensacola!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> ... I might get up at 4am if I got to see something we don't have over here in Pensacola!


Destin Pass. :whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeaaaaa.....uuuuuu....we have one of those, thanks!:001_huh:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Yeaaaaa.....uuuuuu....we have one of those, thanks!:001_huh:


You have a Destin Pass???? :huh:

I've answered your pm.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Spots filled.


----------

